# Sabiki rig?



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone got a pic of this rig? Ive heard of you guys using em and was trying to figure out what exactly it is.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Do a search for Sabiki rig and you should find plenty of pics. Most brought on rig come with 5-6 number 8, 10 or 12 hooks.. I think most of the guys in Ohio try to find the 6 hook models and make 2 - 3 hook versions out of one..
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Daiichi-Bleeding-Bait-Sabiki-Rigs-Per-Each/710269.uts
This link will take you to a pic of one that is coiled up.. the hooks are usually about 6-8"s apart in 3-4" dropper lines. The swivel is to connect to your main line and the snap swivel is for attaching a weight. Hope this helps..


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Huh, looks like a version of what i use for crappie and bluegull, just not as many jigs on it or the set up for the sinker on the bottom of it.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TomC said:


> Anyone got a pic of this rig? Ive heard of you guys using em and was trying to figure out what exactly it is.


Our gang has been using them for years, for perch in Erie and to catch bait fish on the Ohio River.
I order 40 packs at a time at $1.00 a pack. Sometimes you can get 40 packs
for $30 and free shipping. 
I like the flouresent glow green the best, and the red-head pearl second. Size 4,6,or 8.
We usually just add half a minnie.

Go here; 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130458081718
or just type in search 'Sabiki Rig' on E-bay

There's 6 hooks on each rig so we either cut them in 3rds or halves.
Tie a LARGE snap swivel on the bottom for a 1/2-3/4oz sinker and a small barrel swivel on top to attach to your braided main line.
They're short & sweet,,, no tangles, GREAT 'FEEL', and strong enough to hoist up a walleye or that 10# DRUM.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Tom I usually tie 3 jigs in a similar fashion to the sabiki rig as well. Seems to work well enough for me. I like using small bucktails when I'm fishing for skipjack to make catfish bait. It seems to me the jigs catch a little bigger skipjack for the most part.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

tomc, go to catfishconnection. they got all kinds cheap.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool thanks foor the help guys.


----------

